# Built for bond: Db10



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Aston Martin DB10 created specifically for new Bond film
◾Partnership with EON Productions spans 50 years of cinema history
◾Demonstrates the breadth of Aston Martin's bespoke capabilities








4 December 2014, Gaydon: Aston Martin together with EON Productions, the producers of the James Bond film franchise, unveiled Bond's stunning new car, the Aston Martin DB10, on the 007 stage at Pinewood Studios.

The luxury British sports car brand is delighted to confirm that James Bond will once again drive an Aston Martin in Spectre. On this occasion, it will be a model developed specifically for the film and built in-house by the brand's design and engineering teams.

Led by Aston Martin Chief Creative Officer, Marek Reichman, the design team worked closely with the film's director, Sam Mendes, to create the ultimate car for the world's most famous spy.

Celebrating the great British brand's half century with Bond, which started with the iconic DB5, the DB10 gives a glimpse to the future design direction for the next generation of Aston Martins.

Dr Andy Palmer, CEO of Aston Martin, said: "In the same year that we celebrate our 50-year relationship with 007, it seems doubly fitting that today we unveiled this wonderful new sports car created especially for James Bond.

"To be partnering once again with EON Productions is great news for this company and for everyone around the world that loves to see Bond at the wheel of an Aston Martin.

"I'm incredibly proud of everyone in the team at Gaydon who have brought this special project from concept to reality."

Production will be strictly limited to 10 of the bespoke sports cars, developed and built by the designers, engineers and highly skilled craftspeople at Aston Martin's Gaydon headquarters.

Spectre is due for general release on 6 November 2015.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

23rd of October release date for UK, 6th of November for the US


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ho..thats very nice,maybe it could be the price for the next DW xmas comp..


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

More pics:
Looks good from here:













Although not sure about front view:



??


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

"50-year relationship with 007".

Well the first use of an Aston may well have been fifty years ago, but they haven't all been AM in between times, by any means.

Same way they haven't all been Rolex or even Omega watches that were being flashed at a carefully calculated angle for the benefit of the camera

As ever with the Bond franchise, product placement goes to the highest bidder, I think.

... Its a nice looking car tho !!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> "50-year relationship with 007".
> 
> Well the first use of an Aston may well have been fifty years ago, but they haven't all been AM in between times, by any means.
> 
> ...


That's true, was thinking yes they were in the original movies and have been used again recently but to say its been a full permanent relationship is a bit made up if you ask me, as you have said.

Trouble is, although he has been in bmws, lotus, Citroen, etc... If you ask anybody what car bond drives, they'll say Aston. So I guess there is some kind of permanent hypothetical link there.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Rear view:


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

That looks stunning. Nice wheels


----------

